# My ToP Build



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, rather than take over everyone else's threads, I thought I'd start my own on my ToP build. I'm building it up to teach me how to DJ, manual and bunnyhop really well, and to a lesser extent do some park stuff.

This is what I have ordered so far:

Frame: Trail-or-Park, white w/green
Forks: Manitou Gold Label Series 2, green
Headset: FSA Pig
Cranks: Eastern 720 Cranks, white
BB: Eastern BB Kit Euro
Pedals: Animal Hamilton Sealed, green
Chainring: Coalition 7075 25T 1/8"
Seat: Demolition D1, white
Grips: DK Vice Green

Now I need to sort out the rest.. This is what I am thinking at the moment...

Handlebars: RaceFace Evolve DH Riser
Headstem: RaceFace Evolve DH 30mm
Front Hub: DMR Revolver Disc 20mm 36H
Rear Hub: DMR Revolver SS Disc 14mm 36H
Rims: AtomLab TrailPimps 26"
Spokes/Nipples: ?
Brake: BB7 Rear
Seatpost: Whatever is good and cheap at the time of ordering - RaceFace Evolve?
Tires: Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4"
Tubes: Maxxis WelterWeight
Chain: KMC? 1/8"
Rear Driver: Not sure? 12T would be nice

I need some help with the wheels - this will be the first set that I will build.. Any advice that I can get would be great on what spokes and nipples I should get, and whether the combo I've selected is going to be strong. I was going to get the Azonic Outlaw wheelset at first, but I think building a decent set is the best option.

Also with the rear driver - whats the smallest I can get to suit my rear hub? I am getting the impression that 14T is the smallest that fits? Also, what brand? I need it to be a 1/8" to suit the chainring. I know this sounds like one of those wank factor things but are there any loud ones?

Any help/suggestions/criticism would be appreciated.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your rear hub won't fit on a ToP AFAIK. You'd need something else. I think the ToP has 10mm dropouts.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thats what I thought - I'm trying to find out for sure whether or not it will at the moment..

This is what the Jenson page says:

Features and Information

* 14mm hubs designed specifically for use with Transition frame (FM3108)
* 135mm rear spacing
* 6-bolt disc compatibility
* English freewheel threading

Item Specifications
Color Black
Hub Drilling 32,36 spokes
Rear Axle Type 10x1
Cassette Body Type Threaded, Standard
Hub/Brake Compatibility 6-Bolt Disc
Rear Wheel Type Single-Speed
Rear Hub Spacing 135 mm
Intended Use Single Speed

I think Jenson have almost combined the descriptions from both of these pages:
http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...ategory=10&CategoryName=Hubs&itemid=HUBRSSD10
http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...ategory=10&CategoryName=Hubs&itemid=HUBRSSD14

The second one says it's made for a Transition, but it's got a 14mm axle? Weird..


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

The Transition is a DMR frame with 14mm horizontal dropouts. You have a Transition ToP with 10mm dropouts.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

hahaha I can't believe I missed that! I know that!

Any suggestions for a different rear hub? Or both different hubs? Is the Nashbar SS hub any good? If I'm building them, I may as well build some decent wheels...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

just pick up the SingleSpeed TBC Revolution wheelset! doesn't it come in green too? or is that not an option? Azonic Outlaw is actually a pretty trick little wheelset, but I wouldn't recommend for single speed with all these specific hubs out there now...

avoid SS hubs that use a thread on freewheel... you want a cassette hub... and yes, the Nashbar hub is about the deal of the century for SS hubs... you can use them with ODSY 1pc drivers to go all the way down to 8 or 9 tooth. with a slide on cog, the smallest you can go is 12, and only with special spacers to clear a chain. 


sounds like your build should be stylin' though. just remember that all of those greens are NOT going to match up if you're concerned about that... neon's vs. dark forest type greens...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> just pick up the SingleSpeed TBC Revolution wheelset! doesn't it come in green too? or is that not an option? Azonic Outlaw is actually a pretty trick little wheelset, but I wouldn't recommend for single speed with all these specific hubs out there now...
> 
> avoid SS hubs that use a thread on freewheel... you want a cassette hub... and yes, the Nashbar hub is about the deal of the century for SS hubs... you can use them with ODSY 1pc drivers to go all the way down to 8 or 9 tooth. with a slide on cog, the smallest you can go is 12, and only with special spacers to clear a chain.
> 
> sounds like your build should be stylin' though. just remember that all of those greens are NOT going to match up if you're concerned about that... neon's vs. dark forest type greens...


Revolution wheelset comes in black, red, white and brown. I think too much white might be overpowering.. Dunno if I should go with white or black rims. I didn't even consider them though as I'm in Australia, and Aussie distributors always charge an arm and a leg for their stuff. I'll ask the question though.:thumbsup:

Why don't I want a thread on freewheel? Wear quicker?

I realise the greens won't match, which sucks.. but what can ya do.. Maybe if the fork gets all scratched up I'll get it painted in a matching green. (who am I kidding I'm already broke building this bike   )


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> Revolution wheelset comes in black, red, white and brown. I think too much white might be overpowering.. Dunno if I should go with white or black rims. I didn't even consider them though as I'm in Australia, and Aussie distributors always charge an arm and a leg for their stuff. I'll ask the question though.:thumbsup:
> 
> Why don't I want a thread on freewheel? Wear quicker?
> 
> I realise the greens won't match, which sucks.. but what can ya do.. Maybe if the fork gets all scratched up I'll get it painted in a matching green. (who am I kidding I'm already broke building this bike   )


oh I gotcha... yeah, bike parts seem to be off the wall expensive down under... Is it the manufacturers or the distributors??? maybe right now everyone in the northern hemisphere is just jealous it's summer down there? hahaha... 

Anyway, the thread on freewheels are old news... they had a tendency to cause tight/loose spots in chains. Apparantly, the more you cranked on them, they didn't stay centered... I had this happen several times on old bmx bikes... the engagement would also slip sometimes. Also, you cannot run "micro-drive" small gearing since the smallest you can go is the common 16t, some in 15, but the smaller ones lack decent engagement. The only thread on I would ride is called the White Industries ENO freewheel, but you'll pay as much just for that freewheel as you would a decent complete dedicated SS cassette hub!!!

and yeah, about those greens... if it doesn't bother you, than who else cares? someone complains, tell'em it isn't their bike... you're building it for yourself anyway. I just thought that if you were dropping your hard earned coinage, you might want to rethink it if you weren't aware...
good luck! 
keep us updated on your build.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

It's a lot of things really - shipping is expensive, then the government taxes it all, then the distributors put their cut on (which is usually big, although the dude importing the Transition gear are doing great deals). I just rang him though, the Transition wheelset is damn expensive once imported to Aus!

Cheers for explaining about the threaded freewheels - makes a lot more sense now.

My girlfriend convinced me to go with the fluoro green fork after we watched Roam.. I figure if mismatching greens is good enough for Aaron Chase I can get away with it. 










So really for me it's going to come down to this wheelset.. It's a shame this DJ/Urban thing hasn't _really_ taken off and more people don't make SS specific disc wheelsets yet


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> So really for me it's going to come down to this wheelset.. It's a shame this DJ/Urban thing hasn't _really_ taken off and more people don't make SS specific disc wheelsets yet


does Eastern26 have a distributor down there yet??? I have one of their hubs and it is SOLID! they also sell complete wheels now. check it out.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I haven't seen any of their gear down here yet, but it's being brought in by Dirtworks apparently, meaning it will be priced through the roof.

Regarding the rims I chose - the TrailPimps - are they decent? They are discontinued I believe so they are cheap as.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> I haven't seen any of their gear down here yet, but it's being brought in by Dirtworks apparently, meaning it will be priced through the roof.
> 
> Regarding the rims I chose - the TrailPimps - are they decent? They are discontinued I believe so they are cheap as.


Yes, great rims, very very strong, downside: they are a tad heavy. If you don't mind you should pick them up!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Build your own rear wheel using a Nashbar hub. They are excellent, and only $35. http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Freehubs/Rear Hubs


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Still undecided on rims - I'm wondering if I'm better off going with a Halo SAS rear and a Halo Combat front... Worthwhile?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

halo rule i run them never broken them ever a little bit heavy but its worth it


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Crap - just found out that the Manitous aren't available anymore! I can get an Argyle 318 for the same price, but I was keen as for the Manitous...

Extra 20mm of travel.. They weigh more too. Anyone running an Argyle? What do you think of em?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

dam the manitous are nice..........


...............but so are the Argyle 


check ebay


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone else got advice on the forks? The reviews I've read on the Argyle's are positive, but I'm just wondering how much of a difference the 20mm will make...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> Anyone else got advice on the forks? The reviews I've read on the Argyle's are positive, but I'm just wondering how much of a difference the 20mm will make...


you can lower the argyle. I've seen some around 50mm if you wanted to go that short.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh right. Thats good then 

FWIW, I just found this page that might help people out in the future...

http://vpfree.pinkbike.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=132008


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

ok.. finally got some gear delivered

I got sent the wrong seat (green one, i ordered the white), and got to keep the wrong one they went me. So I'm going to hold on to the green one and see if I prefer it on there.

Still not sure what forks I'll be getting. Will hopefully still be able to snap up the Manitou's.. but probably in white.

Ended up going with the thread on freewheel.. Ordering one thing from Nashbar was out of the question, plus the quality of the DMR is really good from what I can see/what I've read. Rest assured I do listen to you guys.. Just in my situation (being in Aus and still wanting things for a reasonable price) I didn't have many options.. :madman: 

Cranks: Eastern 720 Cranks, white
BB: Eastern BB Kit Euro
Pedals: Animal Hamilton Sealed, green
Chainring: Knight 28T 1/8"
Seat: Demolition D1, white
Grips: DK Vice Green
Rear Driver: ACS Fat 14T

I'm pretty sure I got the teeth right on the chainring and rear driver.. Can't remember. I know they are a little off from what you guys recommend.. I was taking notice of what gears I was DJ-ing in the other day and that was the best combo I could come up with.. so I'll see how it goes and see what happens from there.

Anyway here are the pics of the gear I've got so far. (sorry, theyre crap pics)

Frame and fork should hopefully be here in a fortnight


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Sick dude, I totally dig that seat and chainring... Can't wait to see how the final build turns out... Gonna be sweet.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks man.. Chainring is burly as! Was really stoked when I opened the box and saw it.

Could be a while till it's done! I'm building my wheels which should be interesting!! haha


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The ratio may be a tad easy, but I think it's not anything unmanageable.

Your stuff looks sick, I just ordered a pair of those pedals for my own rig, if you ride them before please let me know how they are.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Your stuff looks sick, I just ordered a pair of those pedals for my own rig, if you ride them before please let me know how they are.


Thanks man.. They come with spare pins which is awesome.. The ones in them at the moment are a tad shorter than my 50/50's on my MTB, but it looks like the spares are quite a bit longer. I might chuck em on my MTB and see what they're like..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> ok.. finally got some gear delivered
> 
> I got sent the wrong seat (green one, i ordered the white), and got to keep the wrong one they went me. So I'm going to hold on to the green one and see if I prefer it on there.
> 
> ...


very nice score my friend! cool you got two seats for one too!

I really like the animals, I think you'll dig'em too. I honestly dislike the cb 5050's though, they are just too flat. To me the pin height doesn't matter as much as the overall feel under the shoe, but I rarely have problems with grip... I like the shorter pins too so I never used my longer ones. Green looks dank too. :thumbsup: 
I think you'l be alright with the 2:1 ratio too...
Good luck on lacing up your wheels! did you use a spoke calculator?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks man..

Yeah to be honest I got the 50/50's cheap.. Just thrasher pedals for my Kona Coiler

To be honest I haven't even looked at the spokes yet because I'm having trouble with my order on the rims. Once I know they are definites, I'll order the spokes and nipples.. Any suggestions on spokes? Double butted? Where is a good place to buy spokes and nipples?

I've got some Holy Roller's coming (2.4 front and 2.2 rear I'm going to try out..), ACS SS Chain, Funn Rippa 45mm Stem and NS Bikes Pure4130 CrMo Bars. 


















Can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Your stuff looks sick, I just ordered a pair of those pedals for my own rig, if you ride them before please let me know how they are.


i just ordered those pedals in gray from danscomp and get this. they sent me 2 left cages, one had the left spindle and the other had the right. so the offset on them was opposite, it was really odd, i dont even know how that would happen.

but sweet stuff


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> i just ordered those pedals in gray from danscomp and get this. they sent me 2 left cages, one had the left spindle and the other had the right. so the offset on them was opposite, it was really odd, i dont even know how that would happen.
> 
> but sweet stuff


?? so you're saying that the spindles were correct, but the parallelogram section was wrong on them? like one facing forward like it's supposed to, but the other was angled backwards? or did I misunderstand? 
that is pretty odd, haha...  did you send them back or get it resolved?

dancecomp... rft:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yeah exactally. its odd. i still have em but they are in a box ready to be shipped....but i think it would be odd and kinda funny if i ran em that way. it doesnt seem like it would make too much of a diff.....eh?


----------



## exvitermini (Aug 11, 2006)

nice,there is atleast one other white top comming in with your frame.. also going to be a nice build too


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

ahh nice one

coming to aus?

what sort gear you chucking on it?


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

sounds like a good build there!

I just thought I'd throw up my build so that you get an idea of why you shouldnt throw a crappy 31.8 stem and bars up on that bike....ever!

I just put on the chromo cranks, and the bike feels sooooo stiff compared with the holzfellers i had as a placeholder, because i lost all the 20mm spacers to go with the Funn BB (i hate wierd sizes). I actually ended up with 22mm spacers for the spindle, and used small strips of soda bottles to make them fit a bit better and not jingle. And the cranks spin nice still too, but not as easily as the holzfellers.

*edit* Also, a white 100mm argyle is on its way...maybe... the seller is having serious issues  Anyone have any stem recommendations? I want to get those bars lower, and I really like 25.4 or smaller and bmx drop rise stems! Good luck, i cant wait to see your build!

ANYWAYS:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks friggen nice mate!

Turns out the Funn stem I was going for is out of stock, so I've got a DMR Headstock coming my way for the same price..










25.4


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

bike sounds like it is going to be sick with those parts slapped on it!!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks man..

Could be bloody ages till it's together!

Having trouble with my order from Beyondbikes at the moment.. Hopefully something happens soon.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> Thanks man..
> 
> Could be bloody ages till it's together!
> 
> Having trouble with my order from Beyondbikes at the moment.. Hopefully something happens soon.


oh no! you ordered with Beyondbikes?!??!? :eekster: good luck with that one man. :nono:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

d'oh!

oh well.. at least it wasn't much

whats the deal with them? slow as? or never get around to sending at all.. they haven't taken my money yet..


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Juicy 5 vs BB7

Which do you think is the better option. I was going to get the BB7, but then I realised it would actually cost more after adding in the cost of a lever!

Any suggestions?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I personally dig my Juicy 5.

Where are the hamiltons? Did you get to try them yet?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

ditto on the hamiltons, in the market for pedals right now and they are one of the top contenders.

nice looking build so far, cool to see stuff from my local boys making it so far away!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm ok, Juicy 5 might be the go then..

Hamiltons are sitting in my room  They look the goods.. Hopefully they stand up to some abuse!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just got my pair today, it's rainy out so I haven't had a chance to put them through their paces yet.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

They look great snaky!

So I got some deliveries today..

Tyres, chain, headstem and handlebars.

The stem I was going to get was out of stock, so I got a DMR Headstock for the same price. Good service from Universal Cycles! :thumbsup:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

oh, and then I got the delivery I was really waiting for


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

****. Mitsubishi EVO...nice!

Send me some bike parts...you won't be needing those for a while.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

haha nup. still gotta ride man!!

it's faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> oh, and then I got the delivery I was really waiting for


whoa!  now that's a delivery! evreything else in that pictures looks straight 70's, except for the white evo on the back of a truck, haha! that old car is sweet too.

headstock looks like a solid little piece too, like the smooth collet clamp.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i got a used juicy 7 for sale if you want it. player price..


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

might be interested man - let me know how much you want for it


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

ey jasver, are you in Australia? That looks like a commodore or something parked in a neighbours drive.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Which seatpoast clamp should I use one my 2006 ToP frame...

On the Transition site it reads..."Seatpost: 30.0mm; Seat Clamp: 32.6mm". Is this correct?

I'm having a hard time finding 32.6 clamps. Help me out.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

colourclassic: yeah man it is a commy up the street

haha heaps of junk 

transitioned: can't help you at the moment but when I get my frame (maybe a week?) i should be able to tell you..


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well I'm still waiting on parts.

Namely the rims (ordered), frame and fork (ordered), rear brake (was ordered, but the order was mucked up so I need to find something now - undecided.. BB7 or Juicy 5?), seatpost (need to find something - not many 30.0's around cheap?!), spokes and nipples (don't know what size I need, so not ordered yet.. hmm).

Anyone know of an online store that stocks a cheap but decent 30.0 seatpost (preferably black), brakes, and spokes + nipples?

...tying to save on shipping here:skep:

It's taking too long to build now. I'm worried I'm building up too heavier bike now. Oh well no turning back now


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well the frame has rocked up.. so has the fork. I'm really happy with the colour of the fork.. but the idiots sent me the 100mm instead of the 80mm. Pretty poor service from them so far so I'm not impressed... But I do seem to be making some progress though.

Rims should be sent next week apparently.. I call BS.

Sorry no pics - my PC literally blew up the other night.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

azonic HD is a decent seatpost in 30.0mm. very strong got mine for £5 from ebay not sure how much it is normally.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

brand-X also do a seatpost for very cheap £15 - creaking issures though
the azonic HD seatpost has been flawless. so far i have broke two seats while the seatpost has remained intact. Its around £30 from Chain Reaction i think and i've always had perfect service from them


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks man, I'll check it out.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok so Beyond Bikes are useless..

Can someone let me know of an online store that will send rims to Australia?

Rims need to be strong but still a reasonable weight, 36h, and either black or white. What are the good Mavics to get? Atomlabs seem a bit tricky to get and their torque nipples are expensive!


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you checked with cactusbike.com?

You can get Transition Revolution 36 in either black or white.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Finally got a pic!!!

This is how it currently looks. I'm glad I went with the green fork in the end.

Going to have to slam the 100mm fork


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

NIce that will be a great bike once ya get it built up


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Lookin' good man


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

as regards to rims (if you havent bought any yet) i give a vote to trail pimps. 
They are solid as, take hell of a beating, lil heavy, but if it saves you trashing them and keep having to true them, its worth it right ?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Crap - just found out that the Manitous aren't available anymore! I can get an Argyle 318 for the same price, but I was keen as for the Manitous...
> 
> Extra 20mm of travel.. They weigh more too. Anyone running an Argyle? What do you think of em?


Hay dude I see ya gt yr Gold label kewel!

Nice front ring where ya get them?

Im in kiwiland and seeing yr posts re importer pricing etc Im wondering why ya didn't buy as a whole and sell off the parts ya didn't want, Im thinking would have kept price much lower.

I bought my ToP complete also wanted the Gold though now I couldnt be happier to have the RS Argle its an awesome fork for DJ and even trail so stiff yet takes the hits sweet, Im a big guy and has given me soo much confidence, my by overall cost was pretty good.

Definitely want oneof those front rings though sweet, u will love the bike once complete it a we gem

Enjoy


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

you shoulda gone with the 80 mm fork. i think they have one. im not toooo fond of the bard but it looks like its gonna be such a sick build!!

acnt wait to see it together!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

whats a bard?

chainring was from dans comp. i later found out apparently dans comp is sketchy, but i have to admit they gave good service so no complaints..

was hoping to get the 80mm fork but it was either the 110mm or nothing. whats the actual difference do you know? how do factories "lower" the forks? do they use shorter springs? or do they just make everything the same and put spacers in the shorter ones?

i didn't buy it complete as no oneimports them complete in Aus..

hopefully going to order the remaining parts tomorrow.. just got to find the right place that will send it all to aus for me!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

ok

got all the parts - gotta get the wheels built though (i was going to build them but i've bailed on it!! just gonna pay to get em built properly)

i've got pimplites now too 

this is how she looks at the moment. ended up getting a juicy 5 instead too


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks awesome. I can't wait to see it when it's done. One question is the frame light?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

6.4lbs according to transition


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn thats clean!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quick Q - when installing a BMX BB, how do you centre the spindle? How do you know where it should be? In theory the drive side should have more spindle to compensate for the chainwheel and spacers, correct??


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

jasevr4 said:


> Quick Q - when installing a BMX BB, how do you centre the spindle? How do you know where it should be? In theory the drive side should have more spindle to compensate for the chainwheel and spacers, correct??


I had the same question troubling me for a while. I figured I shouldn't center it, because I will need it bigger on the drive side. My spindle had a small etched ring that if you inserted the spindle slowly and gently it would kind of stop as soon as it reached the bearings. (spindle inserted from the non-drive side)

I don't know if this was made on purpose but it worked for me. Now I have like 1/3 more spindle on the drive side. It still has to have the sprocket and some washers/specers installed, apart from the pedals, so I think it will be ok.

I'll be showing my ToP build soon. Almost done!


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

awsome build, but let me ask you a question.. where did you order most of your parts from. im looking for a fork, but i havent seen the gold label for sale in many places.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

ill buy your other seaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Lookin' awesome dude!! Should be sick when it's done.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

can you make it through doorways with thoes bars  thoes look hugggeee 30in? haha just playin, but im really diggin your bike dude. looks awesome


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> can you make it through doorways with thoes bars  thoes look hugggeee 30in? haha just playin, but im really diggin your bike dude. looks awesome


yeah they are full size atm

28.5"

not gonna cut em till i go for a ride on it

re: the forks they were about the last ones transition had in stock, and if i didn't get them i would have had to get argyles


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

now that I cut my bars I feel in much more control of my bike as far as what the bike does when I pull up the handlebars, but now it's a lot harder to pivot the front end up a curb. A ton harder . . .

but when mine were uncut, cars swerved really far away from me on the road. now they don't swerve as far . . .


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

dirtyharry your post made me laugh. Now on to topic I'm loving the look of your bike man can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> dirtyharry your post made me laugh. Now on to topic I'm loving the look of your bike man can't wait for it to be finished!


Thanks man

it's killing me waiting to ride it!!! grr i wanna ride it now

that said i'm going to the snowfields tomorrow for a week so that should help kill some time


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

This is how she looks at the moment.

Brakes mounted but as mentioned in the brake thread, my caliper is fouling on my spokes...:madman: So I need a 7" rotor and mount to suit..

Gear ratio is all wrong.. I messed up there, but at the same time I want to do a little bit of trialsy stuff so it might work out for the best. Aside from that I'm stoked!


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

dude that is sick!! nice build


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> This is how she looks at the moment.
> 
> Brakes mounted but as mentioned in the brake thread, my caliper is fouling on my spokes...:madman: So I need a 7" rotor and mount to suit..
> 
> Gear ratio is all wrong.. I messed up there, but at the same time I want to do a little bit of trialsy stuff so it might work out for the best. Aside from that I'm stoked!


yeah, looks like it came together pretty nicely... ehh, there are always kinks to be worked out with new builds, no sweat... although you have to deal with impatience at the moment, it makes the ride and build that much more worth it as you get it dialed closer and closer to being perfect for you! Now you can just take that experience on with you into any future builds as well.  j

looks very cool and refreshing! for some reason, it reminds me of this old seinfeld episode where there is a surgery being performed and kramer seems to mess it up somehow as an observer... hmmm....


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks mate

the bars are heaps wide still.. 28.5"

apparently it's better to have em wide for balance/control?

feels weird to me..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> the bars are heaps wide still.. 28.5"
> 
> ...


yeah, I just recently went to some 28.5" Nemesis Project Folsom Prison bars and at first I wanted to cut them down right away to my usual 24-25" width, but I am sticking with it at the moment. It most definitely makes sketchy manual situations more stable and it can give more leverage when trying to pop stuff or tweak your bike... but, I sometimes miss the x-up ability of my skinnys, not to mention, I could fly through side-walks and skinny areas a LOT faster with my cut-down Atomlabs compared to the wide-ride steer horns, haha!

also, don't think that 28.5 is necessarily the widest of the wide either!!!! Tonic fab is coming up with some production super wide-rides, and one of their team riders, Guy Marsh, has been running custom one-off 32" bars!!! :eekster:

It's mostly a fairly recent trend that originated this time around up in the Pacific Northwest of North America, with a bunch of bmx kids now riding "slam" bars that are around 28" wide, where the east coast style was still around like 23" and based on b-spins instead of tweaked muscle style.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> Brakes mounted but as mentioned in the brake thread, my caliper is fouling on my spokes...:madman: So I need a 7" rotor and mount to suit..


I've seen this problem. The Juicy has a pretty fat body, so it doesn't help any, but it happens with other hub/brake combos too. Get some rotor shims (Syntace makes some awesome one piece ones, but just thin washers work fine) and slip them between the rotor and the hub. If you use separate washers, do make sure you have the same thickness all around... This spaces the rotor out. The caliper centers over the rotor. Voila, no more contact.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, looks like it came together pretty nicely... ehh, there are always kinks to be worked out with new builds, no sweat... although you have to deal with impatience at the moment, it makes the ride and build that much more worth it as you get it dialed closer and closer to being perfect for you! Now you can just take that experience on with you into any future builds as well.  j
> 
> looks very cool and refreshing! for some reason, it reminds me of this old seinfeld episode where there is a surgery being performed and kramer seems to mess it up somehow as an observer... hmmm....


He tries to force a Junior Mint on Jerry (I think) and inadvertently one flies down and drops into the open incision.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

hey will

i've given that a crack.. only thing is the rotor was spaced out over 2mm!

bit too much for my liking

it's all good, hopefully i should have the 7" gear within the week


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am building my wheels to...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

animal hamiltons, cant go wrong there


----------

